# Spam attack



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://tools.ntnews.com.au/rss_article.php?news_id=40873051


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, I just knew Spam was dangerous!:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Isn't Spam an acronym for Simulated Processed Alien Meat? If left out, it will regrow its' can. Did anyone check on the condition of the Spam, is it OK?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

SPAM....it's not just for dinner anymore


----------

